# Cleveland sport show ???



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello, I am curious if anyone visited the Sport show at the I-X Center this past weekend. For the record I passed this year.

I am hoping many went and have good news of a comeback. We need a good show in northeast Ohio that can fill a large venue. I am hearing anticipation of the Columbus show coming up and I for one am one. I visited that show it's inaugural year and again last year but it was lacking size.This however didn't deter a good time! I did hear this year it is moving to a larger venue and I am excited by that. Thanks for reading this thread.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

I didn't go to the Cleveland show but just got back from the Novi show a little while ago. It's a 2 hour drive from my house but well worth it. Plenty of walleye, stealhead and bass gear, plus a good selection of fishing boats. Saw both of Kevin VanDam 's seminars, Brian Broshal's and part of Lance Valentine's. Kevin VanDam or Mike Delvisco Hmmm. Loooking forward to Columbus, another good event.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I went to the Cleveland show on Saturday. I like going but it just seems to be getting smaller and smaller every year. It is to the point that it isn't worth the price to park and the tickets. Just my thoughts!!!!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I agree with catfish_1999. When you add up parking and cost to get in I'm feeling pretty disappointed and will never make that mistake again!!!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Went Friday night n was not impressed .At least the guy I went with paid for the entry fee n parking


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hmmm, thank you for the feedback, I am not too surprised. I feel a little bittersweet, I was hoping to hear great show this year and I missed an awesome show.
Was there separate admission for the boat show or a combined ticket deal? Perhaps that needs addressing.

What would you guys do to bring the show back to the "Glory Days?"


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah boat show, bridal show, and sport show all separate tickets. So it takes 3 shows plus the IBO 3D archery shoot to fill the IX center. I remember when it was just the outdoor show that filled the entire place. Oh well the old days are gone I guess. I think the online ability to look at all the new thing has taken away from the shows some, but I would rather go put my hands on the things and check them out in person.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I went up their yesterday. Went with some buddies and it wasn't to bad. Kind of a flea market a little. I did get some really good prices on some used reels and new rain gear. Picked up a couple of the new Gator baits. I will see if they work this spring. 
We went up for both shows. It was $20 for both shows. These new boats are just amazing. I could never afford the ones that I would want to buy. Unless I lived on it. lol
But the highlight of the day and what made it worth every penny was getting a hug and a picture with Melissa Bachman. She is very pretty and personable. Great personality.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

That's true, how nice would it be to put your hands on new gear AND be able to purchase it there. Somehow we need to create the NEW good ole days if that makes sense. I wonder if potential vendors are turned off by the fees these large venues are charging. I can remember the mom and pop lure makers, the local boy scout troops who used to hand out seedling pine trees as soon as you entered the show which had Joe Kulis taxidermy mounts in the background. It was indeed a SHOW.

My two cents...


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Lol, I'm glad to hear that blue walleye!!!


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

As a kid, I couldnt wait for Mid March to come around. It was always exciting to walk into that big building and spend the day looking at everything.
I tried to bring back the memories several years ago but was so disappointed that I am pretty much like everyone else. Don't want to waste my money.
There is a Columbus Fishing Expo coming up Feb 10-12th that looks pretty good.
Here is a link to the floorplan of some of the vendors.
http://www.columbusfishingexpo.com/floorplan


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Gsxrfanim said:


> As a kid, I couldnt wait for Mid March to come around. It was always exciting to walk into that big building and spend the day looking at everything.
> I tried to bring back the memories several years ago but was so disappointed that I am pretty much like everyone else. Don't want to waste my money.
> There is a Columbus Fishing Expo coming up Feb 10-12th that looks pretty good.
> Here is a link to the floorplan of some of the vendors.
> http://www.columbusfishingexpo.com/floorplan


thank's for the link. nice to see all of the ice fishing seminars,


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I have heard good things about the Novi show. Almost went this year, planning on it next year for sure.

Just wish NE Ohio could become the fishing show capital of the world. Shame to have Michigan (my OSU snarkyness coming out) lay claim to that.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

*The Cleveland Sport Show ain't like it used to be when it was held at the Cleveland Convention Center
(NOT as good) I sure do miss those days. I bought a fiberglass bass boat right off the floor back in 1984*


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

were undecided between that and boat until we got there, ended up going to the boat show ... the sport show looked meager from the walkway, sounds like that was an accurate assessment ... $10 to park, discount tickets were $12, $15 if you didn't get them ... boat show was OK, partner and I were looking for ideas and values for a couple projects and there were actually some good dealers for that but still pricey to be there and have a snack... 22oz. Bud Lite was $9 ... lol we didn't drink any there ... we spent a lot of time at several places and were only in there a couple hours ... as was pointed out, each of these shows used to take up the entire IX Center, now it's not full with both and another show ...


----------



## wahoo25 (Jan 17, 2017)

I went for the first time to the Saturday show. I agree, the show was a major disappointment. I went with some cash hoping to find some good deals on lures and or rods and all I could find was stuff that was bought at a flee market and resold there. Line that was over 10 years old and rusted lures. On the other hand i went to a seminar put on by Mike Delvisco and it was very informative and after he was done he talked to everyone and was very personable. I also bought the combo so by the time I left I was $30 bucks deep and only walked out with hunting and fishing trip pamphlets and saw boats i could never dream of owning. I don't think i will be going back next year.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

It's all guides and charter captain dishing out papers. No equipment to get or anything worth going for. Stopped going probably 5years ago it was a waste of time. We used to go and get gear and equipment for cheap and be stocked for the year. Now there is nothing and what little is there is junk


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

snagless-1 said:


> What would you guys do to bring the show back to the "Glory Days?"


Unplug the internet. I would look forward to going each year when I was young since it was the only place to shop at those far west and Minnesota/Wisconsin shops for the hardcore musky and walleye gear - different than what was offered locally. Then we would head over to the travel isles and plan/book our Canada or Boundary Waters trips where we could talk to the outfitters face to face and let them compete for our business. Seemed like more items for sale back then as well.

Would head home with a couple of Stren bags full of brochures to keep us busy until the rivers and lakes thawed. Having it downtown again might be a thing to try since there are more options for the significant others who are not into the outdoors - including the casino. Also more places to eat/drink after the show.

The internet will eventually kill these shows, just like it is slowly trying to make the local bait shop a thing of the past.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Steel Cranium said:


> Unplug the internet. [...] The internet will eventually kill these shows, just like it is slowly trying to make the local bait shop a thing of the past.


I agree. In the past these shows had 3 primary functions. Information, Sales, Entertainment.

With the internet, I have ALL the information I need at my fingertips. Sites like OGF and other fishing related blogs and forums along with Google provide a lifetimes worth of knowledge on demand.

Throw in eBay, Amazon, Jans, Cabelas/BPS and a long list of smaller individual sellers (Lance Valentine) and you have buying access to more specialized gear than you could ever dream of fitting under one roof.

Shows and tourneys were the times when a bunch of fishing/hunting enthusiasts could all get together and shoot the bull about their experiences and adventures. During the long off season it was really our only opportunity for that form of entertainment. No longer. Thanks OGF! (lol)

The trend seems to be that some of the larger show continue to thrive although fewer and further between as they draw from a wider base including those who no longer have a local show to attend.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

No show in 2018...........Boat Show will share IX with NARI


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I don,t miss it, between the fee,s and lack of equiptment , I,ll stay away .I loved the mom/pop shops that had there gear for sale most of all .


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Any time the City of Cleveland gets a a grip on your wallet it's headed for a dive. They ran all the vendors and old time show people out of the Convention Ctr shows and sent them to the IX for more room and parking. Then the floor plan spaces for the show went sky high and the Manufactures started pulling out as well. Charge the contributing public large parking fee's, entrance fee's, and food costs and mom and pop can't afford to take the kids to the Sport Show. Blame the internet if you like but the City and their absorbent pricing drove the Displays and people away, just a big flee market now.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nothing will beat the days when the convention center was host. If you were a young kid it ranked right up there with xmas morning. If you were older the information, vendors, and displays were second to nothing. Lot's of good memories heading downtown!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I learned to tie my first fly 70 years ago at the Sportsman's show. It was a spun deer hair bug that I sold for 5 cents apiece. Back then you could handle the guns, take a rod and reel for practice casting in the large pool that was used for log ruling, canoe boxing and live duck/dog retrieving.
Many Canadian fishing and hunting lodges where you could book a trip on the spot. All the major and some new comer lure makers were there. So many great memories that are shared with the few of my friends that are still with us.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> *No show in 2018*...........Boat Show will share IX with NARI


I guess nobody read your post...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Did we miss something here? Getting hands slapped for reminiscing? really??


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Speaking of the mom and pop shops set up at the outdoor show, does anyone know the name of the one couple that sold a whole lot of different spoons and crawler harnesses and maybe knives too? I was planning on buying spoons from them again this year, but guess i cant. I was going to try to look them up on the internet. Thanks in advance if you know the name of their company.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt that the Internet has anything to do with killing the shows. It is the exorbitant pricing for space for the vendors as well as the same thing for e public entry and parking. A prime example of a worth while show is the upcoming one in Columbus. Reasonable parking and entry plus none of the "Flea Market" type vendors who saturate the Cleveland show. Columbus is tuned to the Area Sportsmam and does well for that reason also.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, wonderful memories of when The Cleveland Sportsman Show was held at the downtown Convention Center. Those were the good old days.


----------



## Spike9 (Nov 11, 2010)

Showspan.com is the site for the Michigan area shows near Detroit. The tickets are 5 bucks through the holidays we go to the ultimate fishing and the outdoor show every year. Well worth the day.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I never went to a show at the convention center, but when I was a kid in the late 80s and early 90s, all the way through until about 4 years ago, my dad and I would always go together each year. We observed how the show at the IX just got smaller and smaller and lamer and lamer. Dad passed in 2015. Not sure if I will go to an IX sportsman's show again. What used to be a great week-long event that filled the entire place is now 1/4 of the floor space, half of which is advertising for Canadian lodges. Then there's the row of katanas and cheap sunglasses, and the venison/elk/beef jerky stand. Dream-catcher and fake native american gift shop stand, a chewing tobacco area, and that's about it. It truly is sad compared to what it once was. I hope to go to ICAST some year, though!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

The best show now is the Columbus Fishing Expo. February 11th, 2018 I believe. Google it.


----------

